# Ladies, Could Use insight



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I sent my girl a text about a sexy dream I had, with tasteful details and suggested we make it a reality. She responds, saying her dream was food-related and woke up pissed because it ended badly. No acknowledgement of the sexy, flirty text. I take it this is a bad sign?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Personal said:


> Why?
> 
> You told her yours and she told you hers.
> 
> Perhaps your reading too much into it, maybe she's pretty matter of fact in her approach.


I should explain more. It's to start to get her mind thinking along the lines of sex with me.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Absolutely.

It's also a bad sign that you're asking us rather than her.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Personal said:


> Did you really have this dream?


I may have embellished some of the sex, but yes, I did have it.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

caruso said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It's also a bad sign that you're asking us rather than her.


Talking to her tonight about it, unless I am overthinking/reacting, hence my asking you.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Jayg14 said:


> I should explain more. It's to start to get her mind thinking along the lines of sex with me.


If you are hinting, I doubt it will work. 
Can't you have an open & honest discussion about sex? 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She did not respond in the way you wanted her to respond so now you are upset. I think we call that a sh!t test or covert contract.

You told her about your dream. She told you about hers. Seems like an even exchange.

Keep in mind that when you told her about your dream, you planted a seed in her head. There is a good chance that what you told her will play in her mind all day and get the affect you wanted in the first place.

Be very careful how you talk to her about this. You could turn it into a negative very quickly.


----------



## sdrawkcab (Jun 16, 2016)

OP-

I can see why that feels odd... you emote in an intimate way with an invitation and she replies, not only with no reply to your invitation but with an opposite/negative feeling from her dream. 

It seems like an indirect decline of your invitation.

Would she be someone who is uncomfortable with intimate topics being shared over text?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

MrsAldi said:


> If you are hinting, I doubt it will work.
> Can't you have an open & honest discussion about sex?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Again, plan on it, but want to make sure I am not overreacting. I have one good answer in that vein. I'm reading some sites that say to get her mind thinking about it, so start the process there, get her thinking about sex. That's what I am trying to do. Apparently I failed, based on the responses so far.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Personal said:


> Well if you want to do particular things with her, why not just tell her directly without in person.
> 
> Sure I can see why you would suggest it from that angle, yet it seems like a way of suggesting things while having an out (it's not me it's the dream).
> 
> In my experience being up front, matter of fact and owning my sexual proclivities very directly, has always got better results than leaving outs and tap dancing around what I want.


I told her flat out in a follow-up. Only see her once a week and every other weekend, so it's over the phone or via text the rest of the time.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think you should have posted this as a continuation in your other thread so people would have the complete picture when giving advice.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Why don't you just see if it flows naturally when you are together? Then you'll know...it's real.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Couldn't you just tell or show her what you want to do? would be easier.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

It must've worked, because we had awesome sex last night.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Jayg14 said:


> It must've worked, because we had awesome sex last night.


Yay for you! 😄

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

PRoblem solved!

Good for both of you!!


----------

